

10 Weird Psychology Studies - thenbrent
http://www.spring.org.uk/2007/12/10-weird-psychology-studies-vote-now.php

======
thenbrent
Whoops, submitted before reading guidelines. I should have cropped the
starting number and gratuitous adjective. Sorry HN!

